# New Handbrake Cable



## grumpyman

Took my Van into my local Garage 5 days ago due to the brakes sticking on one rear wheel. At the end of the day they informed me it would not free off and so had ordered a new Brake Cable. 
At then of the next day they informed they had received 3 cables none of them being correct and so were now going to Peugeot. 
At the end of the next day they informed me Peugeot were not able to get them one until 4pm and so I should ring Saturday morning, did so and wrong cable again. 
Peugeot then informed them they do no others and as it is on a Alko chassis they would have to send to Italy for one or the Garage should contact Alko. The Garage not accepting this contacted Alko who informed them that Peugeot simply cannot be bothered to ensure they have the particular one in stock. 
The Garage are now removing the old one and going to have one made up and that will take another 5 days. :roll: 
Anyone else had this problem.


----------



## grumpyman

Just to update this Post as I have visited my Repairers. On removing the Cable they found it was made by Alko and so contacted them. They stated they would have to send to Italy for the Cable which would take 10 days and a cost of £175 + shipping.  
Alko also added they would only supply Caravan or Motorhome Dealers with the part. ( Thats rich as the majority do not carry out mechanical repairs and to add to that the 4 contacted did not have one) They are still waiting for one to be made at a cost of £76.


----------



## bognormike

I would have thought that they would have found out straight away that it's an alko part rather than Fiat / Peugeot / Citroen? I had a problem when my garage tried getting shock absorbers for my old Pilote - you guessed it, Alko parts! You can only get them from Alko, and their base in the Uk are dreadfully poor at answering the phone! We did get them, eventually, but it took 2 weeks of faffing around beofre the garage got the shox. Poor.


----------



## TishF650

Hmmm, that's just reminded me that one side of our handbrake isn't working too well due and I need a replacement cable. 

I'd better get onto it if it's that much of a palaver.

Chris


----------



## grumpyman

I have just attempted to corroborate what my Repairer told me and range a large Motorhome Dealer out of the area. Asked for a Cable and told they would have to order one. :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel

When we needed a special cable for the trailer, to go under the front axle and on to the rear brake linkage, we found a good company:

http://www.controlsandcables.com/

Hindle Controls.

They made three cables on a 24 hour turnround for us at separate intervals, all were excellent quality and delivered the following morning.

Excellent service, all done over the 'phone, no drawings.

If you have the old cable, send it up and ask for a quote.

Peter


----------



## grumpyman

Collected my van back today £186 new Cable fitted no thanks to Alko.


----------



## 113016

If you can and feel comfortable about it and your vehicle is on level ground, can I suggest parking with the wheels well chocked and the handbrake off. Then you should not get sticky brakes.
Works for me


----------



## grumpyman

Grath said:


> If you can and feel comfortable about it and your vehicle is on level ground, can I suggest parking with the wheels well chocked and the handbrake off. Then you should not get sticky brakes.
> Works for me


Thanks for that but thought I had taken all the precautions even though vehicle not on level ground. Parked with Handbrake off, wheels chocked and once a week drove vehicle a few miles even though it is used on average once a month. :wink:


----------



## 113016

grumpyman said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can and feel comfortable about it and your vehicle is on level ground, can I suggest parking with the wheels well chocked and the handbrake off. Then you should not get sticky brakes.
> Works for me
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that but thought I had taken all the precautions even though vehicle not on level ground. Parked with Handbrake off, wheels chocked and once a week drove vehicle a few miles even though it is used on average once a month. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks, strange, that is normally the reason.
The gremlins must be working against you


----------

